# Dog flying to Dumaguete



## Condobloke (Feb 27, 2017)

Flying to dumaguete from SYDNEY...around the end of september

Qantas only fly as far as Manila

Philippine Airlines....?

Cebu Pacific dont want to know about dogs.

As far as I can see there is not a fast ferry running between manila and dumaguete.......I guess there is always the option of a slow ferry and a hand full of anti seasickness tablets !!
Any and all suggestions are more than welcome

There has to be a simple way ! (not including swimming)

Brian


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Can your dog crow like a rooster then it could hide amongst the rest of them on the plane.


----------



## Condobloke (Feb 27, 2017)

I've heard all the jokes re 'just stick the dog under the seat with all the rest of the goats and chooks etc etc.....BUT

This is slowly but surely becoming a real concern for me. 

Surely there has to be someone out there who has some recent experience of fling into the phils with an animal wnich must fly as cargo/freight......in other words this is not a seeing eye dog which could then travel in the main cabin with me. .....if i were allowed the choice I would gladly buy her a seat next to me.

Anyone ?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Boandgo (Sep 12, 2017)

Try local Philippine Airlines. My wife can't travel without her dog so our dog is allowed in the cabin (California to Manila). Can't imagine them not allowing dog from Manila to duma.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Condobloke said:


> I've heard all the jokes re 'just stick the dog under the seat with all the rest of the goats and chooks etc etc.....BUT
> 
> This is slowly but surely becoming a real concern for me.
> 
> ...


I did a few months back. Was a load of paperwork from the US required that had to verified by the USDA feds. Also interesting is the different expiration dates. The permit to import a dog into the Philippines is valid for 2 months. The verified US paperwork is only good for 1 month so you have to get a form filled out by the Vet then send it to the USDA which verifies that the Vet is certified and then they mail it back to you hopefully before the flight. There needs to be certified on that paperwork the rabies shot as well as treatment for tapeworms...most of the heart worm pills actually are certified for tapeworms. My study showed that dogs are mostly killed when there is long layover and plane changes. I took a flight from Boston to San Fransisco and deplaned there for a 10 hour break with the dog at a hotel. Then took nonstop to MNL and picked the dog up from the baggage people. The check of the dog at the airport upon arrival was straight forward. He wanted to see my import license, my rabies cert and the USDA approved form. 60 seconds at most...paid my fee and was on my way. I got the break down of requirements on line. There are companies that will send you the procedure and forms for a reasonable amount specific for the country you are coming from Best to get the import license from a friend here in the Philippines as with the back and forth of the mail you might be pushing the 2 month window. They allow an "agent" to represent you. My wife's brother got the permit and attached it to an email and that is what we used. I paid the 300 $ fee for the US domestic flight to have her in the cabin with me. BUT the PAL flight she was forced into baggage. PAL will only allow the animals to travel on certain planes that have pressurized baggage so that should be checked prior to booking a flight. They have a specific contact number to arrange for space for the animal. They want to know the size of the container and make certain you have water and food planed for the trip in the container. I was so worried but she did fine. A little groggy and a few days jet lag but she bounced back.

Any more questions let me know

Reba


----------

